# Koh Tarutao national Park Nov 2013



## chef (6. Dezember 2013)

Hatte noch ein paar Tage Resturlaub, Flüge gecheckt und ab gings mit Austrian Airlines von Prag nach Bangkok( mit jeweils ca 1 Std Pinkelpause in Wien) für 650 Tacken.
Auto nahe Prag Airport auf nem bewachten Parkplatz abgestellt(ca 40 Euro für 12 Tage) mit persönlichem Shuttledienst.
War dann erst 4 Nächte in Pattayas Spasswelt unterwegs; dann gings mit Airasia von Bangkok(DMK) nach Hat Yai. Hin u zurück mit 20 Kg Gepäck für 60 Euro.
Von Hat Yai Airport mit nem Thaibekannten im Privatauto zur Fähre nach Pakbara in 1,5h. Dann nochmal 1,5h bis nach Lipe.
Diesmal im http://www.sanombeachlipe.com/ abgestiegen.
Local run by the Urok Lawoi!
 Liegt ganz am Nordrand vom Pattaya Beach u hat einen eigenen Traumstrand. Bungalows sind sehr basic(Fan und kaltwasser Bad, Moskitonetz), aber die Lage und die Atmosphäre entschädigen doch für den überzogenen Preis von 40 Euro/Nacht/Bungalow.
War diesmal nur 2 Tage mit dem Boot  draussen:
- einmal Schleppen und Spinnfischen, zusammen mit nem netten Kanadier. Ergebnis waren 4 Plastiktüten und ne schöne Königsmakrele beim Schleppen sowie diverse, mir unbekannte Fischlein zw 35 u 45 cm beim Spinnen; keine Jacks auf jeden Fall, trotzdem schöner Zeitvertreib
- einen Tag auf Sailfish. Und da hats kräftig geklingelt: 2,5m ; 30 Kg, gut 35 min Drill mit diversen Jumps. TOP!!!
Ansonsten war ich diesmal auch recht erfolgreich vom Ufer aus , war mit der Spinnrute an den Felsen entlang unseres Resorts unterwegs, hab da unter anderem nen netten Papageienfisch gefangen(und auf Anraten der Locals mir auch "fried with garlic" zubereiten lassen > naja, gebratener Weissfisch mit vielen Gräten ...), nen gut 70 cm Hornhecht und diverse "Barschartige" zwischen 30 und 40 cm. War nur 6 Tage auf der Insel, aber bin im Februar wieder in der Andamanensee unterwegs, diesmal auch mit nem neuen Zwischenziel und dann auch gute 3 Wochen!!!!

Täglicher(auch zur Nachtzeit) Gang zum Resort

http://img690.*ih.us/img690/3134/2cfw.jpg

Mein Häuschen am Strand
http://img560.*ih.us/img560/3127/3p4k.jpg

Unser Private Beach, ausser uns max noch 2 weitere Gäste
http://img854.*ih.us/img854/8253/ibts.jpg

Ausblick von der Terrasse
http://img822.*ih.us/img822/2402/0b92.jpg

http://img200.*ih.us/img200/2721/3xln.jpg
http://img38.*ih.us/img38/9135/m5tc.jpg

Nette Strandbar am Weg nach Hause
http://img138.*ih.us/img138/3330/sx06.jpg

http://img9.*ih.us/img9/3272/x2rg.jpg
http://img842.*ih.us/img842/1511/bv49.jpg

http://img600.*ih.us/img600/5250/gehc.jpg

http://img30.*ih.us/img30/2200/ieqh.jpg

So, I come back sooon:
http://img89.*ih.us/img89/986/b7mg.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Koh Tarutao national Park Nov 2013*

Das ist doch ein klasse Bericht!

Den würd ich auch gerne im Onlinemagazin vom Anglerboard bringen (www.Anglerpraxis.de), wenn das ok. ist für Dich..


----------



## chef (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Koh Tarutao national Park Nov 2013*

Na klar #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Koh Tarutao national Park Nov 2013*

Super!
Danke!!


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Koh Tarutao national Park Nov 2013*

Top Bericht, Danke #6
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Sailfish, ein echter Traum!


----------

